

Kinect sex has arrived - alex_c
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20025804-52.html?tag=topTechContentWrap;editorPicks

======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010349>

No comments (yet)

------
dnautics
Haha, if they are forced to write it for linux perhaps people will finally
start downloading desktop linuxes.

